

Musk:“(The Antares) rocket honestly sounds like the punch line to a joke”(2012) - josu
http://www.wired.com/2012/10/ff-elon-musk-qa/all/

======
dang
Please do not editorialize titles like this. It's against the HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

